# 14 to 16 foot folding offset disc



## KeystoneWMA (Feb 10, 2021)

Does any manufacturer make an offset disc in the 14 to 16 foot range that folds for lower transport width? They were not common, but Sunflower used to make a 1321-14 and 1321-16 (14 and 16 foot working widths). Is there a company that is currently making a similar model?

We "road" the disc a lot, and transport widths over 12.5' are tough.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello KeystoneWMA, welcome to the forum.

Surely these manufacturers realize that you are going to "road" these discs. It seems there are plenty of folding discs available on the internet, but you will have to study their literature to determine folded width. Manufacturers that I saw are Farm King, Case IH, Miller, John Deere, Kuhn, Sunflower, Bush Hog, and more.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

15’ JD 160 disc folds to about 9’w (wheels at about 8’) B.


----------



## KeystoneWMA (Feb 10, 2021)

BinVa said:


> 15’ JD 160 disc folds to about 9’w (wheels at about 8’) B.


Thank you! 

I will check it out!


----------

